# what does "&quot" mean???



## farwest1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, can someone tell me what "&quot" means when used in the ads? Thanks


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

its an HTML error. When I tried to list my bike as having " 6" of travel" versus "6 inches of travel" is would come up with that.


----------

